# Dog Show Global get together 2008



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Jenny has "collared" Shona and I to help out and organise the dog show at the Global 2008 get together. When I tell Shona I am sure she won't mind lol

We are looking for another to give assistance, maybe someone who has helped at shows or run them. We want to keep it low key and fun.

Also looking for ideas as to what classes we should have, any ideas please and all general suggestions gratefully received

And finally it would be great to hear from those who are interesting in entering. Its nothing serious, just a bit of fun. We were at a show in County Durham at the weekend and it was fantastic. They held it in the local park and I would guess the whole vacinity joined in, there must have been 200 dogs.

stew


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We entered one of our dogs into a dog show at the weekend. First time i've shown her, it was all very serious which I didn't like. They had all the pedigree classes first i.e gundogs/hounds & terriers etc. Then some fun ones. I was also handed a card about another dog show that included some great novelty classes:-

Dog with waggiest tail
Best condition
Handsomest dog
Prettiest bitch
Best veteran crossbread (7 years and over)
Dog the judge would most like to take home
Best rescue dog 

And also maybe something for the children to get involved in i.e best junior handler or dog and child that most look alike?

We would be interested in entering into the dog show - we have 2 dogs.

Hope this helps
Kirsty


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I recon we should do the same with the kids... have categories:

Most Cute
Most Ugly
Naughtiest
Cheekiest
Best at Moaning
Best at Drawing on Walls
Child the judges would most like to hand back to the parents
etc... 

I recon with my brood i'd be taking some rosets home!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Dog that moults the most
The loudest howl when locked in the van
The most pathetic look out of a window
Most cunning escape from a van

Ours might just be in with a chance, 

Obedience? 
Tricks? 
Cute? 
Intelligence?

Not a chance :lol: 

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Some excellent suggestions. There won't be anything too serious Kirsty, definately not pedigree classes as we do not have a licence 

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sausage Race

Egg and spoon (with dog) 8O 

Musical Sits Knockout

There's a few more on my list but I can't remember how they went (if you know what I mean) so I'll make enquiries before I recommend.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oy I'll have you know my sausages are jack flash in the running department.

I think my dogs would win in the volume and consistency section and most bluddy annoying! So no point anyone else entering.

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

At a Beardie Fun day last year they strung the sausages out dangling on string between poles.

The dogs ran with their handlers to grab a sausage, est it and run back BUT one beardie spied the sausage box beside the pole and ran to that and tried to eat all that were in there. The owner was trying to pull the dog off and desperately pulling the bits of string that were round the sausages trying to stop the dog swallowing them.

Obviously a thinking dog.

Moral - always put a lid on your sausage box.

SDA 

.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My sossies won't even touch sausages - they not cannibals! 8O 

Says alot about what goes into sausages eh? usually they are very discerning touchy wassocks! hence no liking to sausages.

Just had an issue with evil biatch eating a bee! seems to have gone down quite well - no doubt size of Rhino when get home due to shock syndrome (yerrr couldn't spell that anaph... word!)

Greenie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> oy I'll have you know my sausages are jack flash in the running department.
> 
> I think my dogs would win in the volume and consistency section and most bluddy annoying! So no point anyone else entering.
> 
> Greenie


You haven't met my 2 yet Greenie :lol: Lincoln has only just recovered from having them as visitors :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Challenge on then Jacquie - mine take no hostages and gang up on a passing flea! :evil: :twisted: 

They can hit 120 decibels only reason why I know is my dad tested them. 

I want to take them to France but Drew said no no no! on hindsight think he could be right right right!

Greenie


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

How about the fastest dog ?


John
(Greyhound owner...... :lol: )

Seriously though, my kids would love to enter Ruby, our Greyhound in the competition-please put us down.


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*Dog Show - Global Get Together*

Stew - we would be interested in the show, maybe for the best rescue dog.

Waleem - We are coming with our greyhound also.

Deb and Paul


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

*dog show ideas*

hi Stew

how about the best decorated collar & lead? (still has to be worn by dog!) this should appeal to the (big) kids out there, without completely dressing the dogs up!

best condition is always popular, but as with most of the classes - choose your judge wisely!

best veteran - dog rather than handler - some classify veteran as over 7, some over 10, some have seniors (7-10) & veteran (10+).

cutest puppy? always good for photos!!

other entertainment - "simon says" for dogs and handlers..... most get knocked out when told to get the dogs lying down when they are lying down.....

and how about rather than best trick - most useful (to owner) trick?

please be careful about racing the dogs - some owners get really competitive, and race dogs that really aren't fit enough, risking injury. If you do decide to race - please take every precaution to make sure all the dogs taking part are safe. Like - dogs do a sit stay and handlers run the race!

Just a few thoughts, when I should be doing other things!

best wishes
Sally 
(& her 5 dogs!)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Willows18 said:


> Hi
> 
> We entered one of our dogs into a dog show at the weekend. First time i've shown her, it was all very serious which I didn't like. They had all the pedigree classes first i.e gundogs/hounds & terriers etc. Then some fun ones. I was also handed a card about another dog show that included some great novelty classes:-
> 
> ...


What class can I enter my Parrot in :wink: She can fly further than most dogs :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My bloke says he may go if you can let him hide.......( he's shy)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Glad to see there is lots of enthusiasm. I think shortly we will have to get cracking on organising. Is there anyone out there who would be interested in sponsoring the rosettes etc. We will also need some judges - nothing onerous but it would be nice if you had some experience of some sort, me, I couldn't recognise your pedigrees from your chums, not that your pedigree could not be your chum of course :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My pooches dont get pedigree chum.......they get brown from Morrisons.

and alo theses a PM for you at some point in the next minute or three


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Adrian

Ahhh, I love Morrisons too, it always reminds me of a continental supermarket. Will look out for the pm


stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Done


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I am pleased to say that Capital RV, a company owned by Bandaid has agreed to sponsor the rosettes to the tune of £50, many thanks Adrian.

Does anyone know who the best supplier of rosettes in the country is and roughly how much are we looking at?

stew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know much about rosettes, but my girls have brushed the dogs and need to know what they've got to do, they have had them doing mini gymkanas and allsorts.........please for the dogs sake!


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Mmmm, are there ever any of these "get togethers" of people who share a common interest in matters motorhoming but don't like dogs?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

ooooooooo I talk motorhoming far more than I talk about dogs, so are ya coming?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> Mmmm, are there ever any of these "get togethers" of people who share a common interest in matters motorhoming but don't like dogs?


I hope not :lol:.

I'm tempted to see if I can fit the rally into my schedule after all. Charlie will be 10 by then, so as a veteran who thinks he's a puppy, he's bound to win something, even if it's just for the loudest barking :lol:.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

please for the dogs sake! - will put it together based on the suggestions made in this thread over the next few days. So if you have any further suggestions make them now please

stew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will be bringing our parrot, she used to bark but hasnt for a year or so.


----------



## suto (Feb 15, 2008)

Class's for
Best Child Handler
Waggiest Tail
Best Puppy 6 to 12 month's
Best Movement
Best Pedigree Long Coat
Best Pedigree Short Coat
Best Cross Breed Long Coat
Best Cross Breed Short Coat
Dog most like it's owner

just a few I can think of right now !


Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

How about best dog.
best bitch.


I keep remembering that the more classes, the more rosettes. :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Best dog playing dead - thats best one ever!

one rosette = result!

Greenie


----------



## 114336 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chelsea says Please can we have a carrot eating section.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I am now trying to set up a voting system so we can select the rounds from the suggestions. We have to play with the software a bit first to get it to play right so hang on in all you dog lovers

stew


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

najet said:


> Chelsea says Please can we have a carrot eating section.


Oh yay, I have 2 champion carrot eaters here. One chews and spits the other crunches and swallows then goes and rounds up the spit bits. It is quite amusing 

No carrots safe in this house, they all have to be stored out of reach. :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Best dog playing dead - thats best one ever!
> 
> one rosette = result!
> 
> Greenie


Are guns allowed?...... :?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

ALways had you down as a more hands on sort of guy John lol

stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> ALways had you down as a more hands on sort of guy John lol
> 
> stew


 :lol: :lol:

Bryn Dog is taking Kung Fu lessons to get rid of the opposition. :naka:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We have already expressed an interest in entering our Greyhound Ruby, but we just got another Greyhound, Dan, and it wouldnt be fair not to enter both, now would it? Do I need to let anyone know in advance of the meet ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just bring them both along John the more the merrier and its only a bit of fun nothing serious 



Jacquie


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> How about the fastest dog ?
> 
> John
> (Greyhound owner...... :lol: )
> ...


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll have traps 1 & 3 reverse forecast :lol:


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

I have to add this is a great idea and one i would have entered spooky for, i love the idea of ordinary pets getting fame and us owners carrying the pride,
best looking bitch posthumously


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

spooky said:


> Game on.....well it would have been if we had not just lost ours, but we have already reregistered interest at our local RGT for another.
> 
> malc


Remember Malc- "One Greyhound is NEVER enough.....!"


Our local trust had about 14 dogs in when we went to choose-if I had space I would have taken the lot! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Over the next few days I will go through this thread and work out the classes. We need some judges so any volunteers please pm me. Also Bandaid has put up £50 to pay for rosettes, does anyone have any contacts from who we can buy them

stew


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

I couldn't resist adding this photo. Not sure what category this would be - but they'd never do it public (Maisie is too shy).


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thats the "GIZABUNE" rythm dance duo. Did I see them perform on that dance comp last night?


stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Have just booked for the rally  

My three hooligans luv dog shows and Artona has a lovely pic of them dancing ( hint hint :wink: )



Chris


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Remember Malc- "One Greyhound is NEVER enough.....!"


Our local trust had about 14 dogs in when we went to choose-if I had space I would have taken the lot! :lol:[/quote]

Hi John, 
PM'd to save taking this subject away

malc


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

TwinTravellers said:


> I couldn't resist adding this photo. Not sure what category this would be - but they'd never do it public (Maisie is too shy).


Cool, 'synchronised feed me' great category! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Its fast looking like the artonas will not be well enough to attend the Global as we all have gone down with the flu bug. We are still hopeful that by Friday we will be recovered enough.

Incase we are not we are looking for someone willing to help/stand in if we do not get there. The rosettes are being sent to Jac. There will be 6 classes and then its just a case of grabbing a few judges and having fun. Anyone fancy volunteering   

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I haven't received any rosettes yet  hope Bandy ain't forgot them

I think 3 classes would be enough for the Dog Show

Best Young Dog

Best Old Dog

Best Dog that looks most like it owner :lol: 

Now all we need is somebody to judge them and someone to photo them please


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

They sound good classes Jac. Chris is an excellent photographer and might well be willing to volunteer to take the photographs

stew


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

hi

been involved in working dogs in competition for more years than I care to remember and I am willing to do whatever to help.

Maggie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI 

Fantastic Maggielou, thanks. Can I suggest that when you arrive you make yourself known to LadyJ, the marshall. Many thanks

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right thanks maggielou your in charge of organising the dog show now

We now have Jezport as a photographer as well

Now all we need are 3 judges any volunteers ?



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My wife has offered to be a judge. She has no knowledge about dogs but this may be an advantage as she has no preconceptions and would judge by what she sees.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> I haven't received any rosettes yet  hope Bandy ain't forgot them
> 
> I think 3 classes would be enough for the Dog Show
> 
> ...


What happened to "Scruffiest Dog"

Malcolm


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well it looks like we now have an organiser and photographer if Stew is too unwell to attend. Thanks for volunteering maggielou and Jezport.

We also now have 1 judge - Mrs Jezport, we just need another 2, anymore volunteers?

Hi BargainHunter

I didn't know we were having a Scruffiest Dog Class  It could probably be arranged if you want one? You'll just have to lobby whoever is the organiser on the day. Have you got a scruffy dog then? :lol:


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh yes, he takes after me !!  

Malcolm


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

woah slow down, wait a minute, Said I would help, not take all on board.

Don't mind organizing as long as the top dogs, oh oh sorry I mean people have decided on which classes to run and how many. OK


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> I haven't received any rosettes yet  hope Bandy ain't forgot them
> 
> I think 3 classes would be enough for the Dog Show
> 
> ...


No I havent, they'r ordered, to be delivered directly to you as per Pm, and should be there by firsday. and you're having 6 classes for the dogs, and very lovely they will look in their rosettes.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We also now have 1 judge - Mrs Jezport, we just need another 2, anymore volunteers?


Clianthus,
Sue says she would not mind being a Judge for the afternoon if you would like.
Just let us know.

Regards Rob


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We also now have 1 judge - Mrs Jezport, we just need another 2, anymore volunteers?


Clianthus,

My good lady Ros has said she would volunteer if you still need a judge for the dog show? We do have two dogs ourselves but will not be bringing them with us this weekend.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> No I havent, they'r ordered, to be delivered directly to you as per Pm, and should be there by firsday. and you're having 6 classes for the dogs, and very lovely they will look in their rosettes.


 :

Adrian is that Thursday or Friday? as I shall be at Hatton from Thurday pm :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both Rapidorob and KeiththeBigUn for volunteering your better halfs to be judges I hope you have told them :lol: your help will be much appreciated.


Jacquie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jacqui, 

I asked the company for their express delivery, so, should be thursday, just to make sure, would early next week be better......just a thought, I'll check the dates of the rally before I extend delivery date.....Idiot man, I am.

OK I checked, I'll make sure they get to you earliest. If not, depending on the courier, I maybe able to get them sent to the site directly C/O you.

Just hope the company is as reliable as they promised.   :?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Adrian thanks, we do have a back up just in case they don't arrive I think :lol: hopefully they will arrive tomorrow before we leave home but I can get one son to deliver them to Hatton if they don't.


Jacquie


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Thank you both Rapidorob and KeiththeBigUn for volunteering your better halfs to be judges I hope you have told them :lol: your help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Jacquie


Sue didn't take too much persuading, I was hoping to try out my Chinese Boot or the thumb screws but she gave in without a fuss 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi rapidorob and KeiththeBigUn

Many thanks to both your wives, look forward to meeting all of you when you arrive.

Please remind me of who you both are won't you, cos my brains scrambled at the moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nothing unusual there then Jen :lol: and don't forget your labels this time just so everybody knows who you are and can return you if you get lost :lol: 



Just a reminder folks of Jen's and my phone numbers if you can not get in to Hatton or decide you are not coming please let us know.


Jacquie (LadyJ) 0786 767 8605

Jenny (Clianthus) 0770 927 3974



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well the Dog show got off to a bad start when Stew (artona) was ill and unable to make the Rally and unfortuneately the Rosettes didn't arrive in time either   

But we improvised :roll: :roll: and still had a lovely time, I hope the dogs did as well! 

Maggielou was chief judge and organiser and Mrs Rapidorob, Mrs Jezport and Mrs thedoc were the judges. Mrs Keiththebigun was sadly taken ill and therefore unable to judge, we would like to send her our Best Wishes for a speedy recovery.

We had 4 Classes and then Best in Show.

1. Dog most like it's Owner: Winner - Misty Owner - Tokalosh.
2. Scruffiest Dog: Winner - Scruffy Owner - Bargainhunter.
3. Cutest Dog: Winner - Millie Owner - Sweeney.
4. Dog the judges would most like to take home: Winner - Ellie Owner - JollyJack

Best in Show from these 4 winners was Ellie owned by JollyJack

Congratulations not just to the winners but to all the dogs who took part, the judges had a tough task as they were all brilliant.

I think our two photographers Jezport and Rapidorob took lots of photos so hopefully they'll put them on the forum as soon as they can.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi all, I put the pics of the dog show in a Pets thread,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-53132.html

I will post some of the other shots when I have had a chance to re-size them. ( Am new to this camera so still learning)

Thanks for a great weekend we both loved it.

Rob & Sue


----------

